# Usinar



## Juventude

¿Alguien podría ayudarme con el término "USINAR" de portugués para español?

PROCESSO DE FABRICAÇÃO:

1- Usinar Haste;
2- Limpar Haste;

¿Sería "FORMATEAR"?

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Olá Juventude,

Encontrei no dicionário WR apenas a definição de usinar em espanhol, talvez ajude a você ou os outros a chegar à palavra. 
= realizar la operación mecánica por la cual se da forma a la materia prima


----------



## sara_gdleon

será entonces un sinónimo de procesar?


----------



## Tomby

Segundo as indicações da Vanda se trata de realizar uma operação mecânica pela qual se transforma a matéria-prima numa usina, que é um grande estabelecimento de fabricação industrial (segundo o Priberam). Com franqueza, depois de verificar vários dicionários não encontrei o verbo "usinar", mas julgo que em espanhol poderia se corresponder com "*manufacturar*", que dizer, produzir com as mãos ou ferragens produtos a partir de matéria-prima. 
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Javier Moreno

No traductor Universia, lê-se: Usina=Fábrica. É por isso que usinar seja posivelmente "fabricar" (acho eu).


----------



## Juventude

Amigos
Extraje de un hilo "ENG->ESP" la discusión acerca del término "TO MACHINE" o bien "MACHINING", que es exáctamente nuestro "USINAR" y "USINAGEM" respectivamente. Véase a continuación:

*Re: machining method (motor de coche)* 
En consecuencia, entiendo que son posibles ambas palabras, *mecanizado* y *maquinado*, ateniéndose a la RAE.

USINAR = MAQUINAR
USINAGEM = MAQUINADO

Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## Tomby

"Mecanizado" es el participio de "mecanizar", o sea, elaborar una cosa sólo con máquinas; prácticamente se trata de un proceso en el cual no entra la mano del hombre.
"Maquinado" es el participio de "maquinar" y sinónimo del anterior, aunque no se use esta acepción como tal. Si que es de uso generalizado la acepción de *urdir*, *tramar algo oculta y artificiosamente* como bien indica el DRAE.
Merece la pena verificar en dicho diccionario los significados de los términos "mecanizar" y "maquinar".
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Juventude

Amigo!

Me supongo que en el DRAE no hay este significado, por lo que tú nos muestra, pero hice la siguiente búsqueda en Google con esto: 

*"maquinado de una pieza" site:.mx

*Me salieron 945 resultados, que dan el sentido que usamos en Brasil para _usinagem_, a continuación les doy algunos ejemplos:

"Programar el *maquinado de una pieza* sencilla tomando en cuenta las medidas mínimas de seguridad con torno y/o fresadora"

"Realizar el *maquinado de una pieza* utilizando el torno convencional. 5.- Realizar el *maquinado de una pieza* utilizando el taladro "

"1 Simulación de *maquinado de una pieza* para torno, generando código CNC. 2 Simulación de *maquinado de una pieza* para fresadora, generando código CNC."

Saludos amigos!!!
Buen fin de semana!!!!
Eduardo


----------



## Tomby

Juventude said:


> Me supongo que en el DRAE no hay este significado


Primero entre y después obre en consecuencia. Todo lo que he considerado decir sobre este tema está escrito.
_Cumprimentos! _


----------



## Mangato

Eduardo, me parece que ya había salido este tema en el foro y creo recordar que *mecanizado*, es la palabra más conveniente. Por maquinado, al menos en España, entendemos otra cosa, tal como comenta Tomba.


----------



## elizabeth rodrigues

Mangato said:


> Eduardo, me parece que ya había salido este tema en el foro y creo recordar que *mecanizado*, es la palabra más conveniente. Por maquinado, al menos en España, entendemos otra cosa, tal como comenta Tomba.


Ola  pessoal. cai de paraquedas neste forum, só querendo  umas palavrinhas em espanhol, e para me inteirar do que se tratava, comecei a ler as perguntas e respostas, fui me sentido como uma ostra paralitica(será q existe QI
menor?acho q de uma ameba não?) tamanho o papo cabeça sobre o "el sal",
nunca mais vou olhar para o saleiro da mesma forma.Até que encontrei uma pergunta que vcs deixaram sem resposta(amei) e a  resposta sobre "usinar"é 
a seguinte.Usinar é um termo utilizado em empresas metalurgicas.ou seja para vc usinar uma peça,   no caso uma haste vc deve coloca-la em um TORNO MECANICO(MAQUINA DE TORNEAR PEÇAS) num torno vc pode abrir furos, diminur sua bitola, fazer ranhuras, desenhar a peça(no caso de madeiras) vc pode fazer roscas em peças ou parafusos(parafusos, são feitos em torno revolver, pois são programados para fabricar mts peças iguais)no caso da haste em questão "limpar a haste" se for de ferro pode haver ferrugem , o torno tem uma "byts" na ponta que durante a usinagem ess ferrugem é extraido.espero ter ajudado(qto as mhs palavrinhas em espanhol vou dar mt trabalho pra vcs) bye bye


----------



## Juventude

Bueno...

Por supuesto, Vds. saben mucho más que yo acá en Brasil....De acuerdo, en España es "mecanizar", pero en México, por lo que vi en Google, se usa más "maquinar". En Brasil también tenemos maquinar en el sentido de "planear algo"... Se me ocurre que este término sería algo como discutir "mantenimiento" y "mantención". En Chile, se utiliza mucho éste.

Yo pondría así:
USINAGEM - Mecanizar (Esp.) / Maquinar (Méx.)

¿De acuerdo?

Gracias por el apoyo con este término!
Eduardo


----------



## Vanda

Muito sensato, Eduardo. Fico comparando com termos brasileiros e portugueses, o que é válido para nós nem sempre é válido para eles e vice-versa. Assim, você contenta gregos e troianos, por amor à clareza.


----------

